# Timbertops spinning wheel



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

is for sale on ebay. Thought some of you would want to know.http://cgi.ebay.com/Timbertops-Chai...in_0?hash=item1e587f73c7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

OMG!!!!

I'm going to die... I wonder how high they'll go and how serious the present bidders are?.

Thank you so much for alerting me, particularly, that this wheel was up for grabs. My DH affectionately calls me a "weasel" when i want my way on something, and I think I'm going to have to go into full weasel mode for this.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well Good Luck! I had remembered reading someone wanted one of these.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Go for it, Lezlie! With the provenance included--custom-ordered--that wheel won't lose its value. AND shipping rates overseas today are ridiculously high, so it would be hard to get a new one here. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

$2,550 Wow.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

$2550?!! That would buy a lot of weasels.

Have a good day!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, I was told I couldn't have it,:Bawling: and I kept my Ebay browser companion open until I had to go downstairs for supper. So I missed the end of it. Someone obviously wanted it badly. This wheel is supposedly going back into production next year. Oh well, someday I'll get one.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Awww, I'm sorry. Let me know if you are looking for something -I'm always on looking for a Reeves Frame Wheel.


----------



## SleepersCreek (Oct 15, 2009)

There is another one for sale on eBay now - I think it ends the 18th. It's listed for $1900. BuyItNow, OBO.

You may try the OBO!!!

Lisa


----------

